# My Burton Imperials arrived. Help me decide between two sizes ASAP



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> the size 10.5 is SNUG. and the first two or three toes are scraping the tip of the boot.
> 
> the size 11 is more comfortable out of the box, just the first toe is barely scraping.
> 
> ...


10.5 no question. Everyone wears boots too big. Your toes will pull away from the front of the boot when you flex your shin in to them which is how you will ride, and then that will take away the pressure on your toes. That and boots only get bigger when you wear them not smaller.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Boots break in, get the 10.5


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

OK but the toes are definitely uncomfortable at this point. Not PAINFUL but feels like it would suck after an hour.

Still leaning 10.5


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Other thing throwing me off is I'm an 11 D on brannock and most reviews of this boot say true to size or size up?!


Also how do I loosen the inside liner laces lol? 

And where do you put the excess from the speed laces?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Buy the 10.5 and wear them as much as possible before you ride and the toe box with pack in a little.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Thing is...you don't ride upright, so once you get into a riding stance with your knees bent a bit your toes will pull back and not feel uncomfortable. 10.5 seems like the perfect fit...as long as the toes are snug and not curling under. Heel lift is definitely unwanted, so if the 11s already give you heel lift they don't fit.

EDIT: I just saw Lab49232 already told you this above.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> Thing is...you don't ride upright, so once you get into a riding stance with your knees bent a bit your toes will pull back and not feel uncomfortable. 10.5 seems like the perfect fit...as long as the toes are snug and not curling under. Heel lift is definitely unwanted, so if the 11s already give you heel lift they don't fit.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw Lab49232 already told you this above.


thanks man. not sure if it was in my head on the 11's and if i was kind of TRYING to get heel lift. 

the 10.5 are definitely snug but i think you're right. toes aren't curling but they are pushed up to the tip pretty damn tightly. 

thanks all. love you guys for the help!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Get the 10.5 heat molded.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> Also how do I loosen the inside liner laces lol?
> 
> And where do you put the excess from the speed laces?



Inner laces release with the pull tab on the red cinch - latch thing on the lace. 

Wrap the excess around the handle and tuck the wrapped handle into the pockets on the side.

I just got my second pair of these boots. I went the same size I had last year and with I would have gone a half size smaller.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Lifted said:


> Inner laces release with the pull tab on the red cinch - latch thing on the lace.
> 
> Wrap the excess around the handle and tuck the wrapped handle into the pockets on the side.
> 
> I just got my second pair of these boots. I went the same size I had last year and with I would have gone a half size smaller.


you da man. i am going with the 10.5. can't wait to try em.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> you da man. i am going with the 10.5. can't wait to try em.


Wear them to work tomorrow so you break em in a bit before riding in them.


----------

